# Aaron Mason's Forge sponsored MK5 GTI also in the hunt for the VW Racing Cup!



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

We are pleased to announce that we are now proudly sponsoring a 3rd entry in the VW Racing Cup series in the UK. 

In addition to the MK4 Bora 1.8T of Joe Fulbrook, and the Beetle RSi of Steve Chaplin, we are now providing product support to the 4-door MK5 GTI driven by Aaron Mason, which currently sits 2nd overall in the championship after rounds 7 and 8 at Zandvoort, Netherlands this past weekend.

In spite of being knocked out of a couple races, Aaron has been competing strongly this season, even finishing first overall in round 4 at Snetterton, as well as round 6 at Brands Hatch.

We wish him continued success and will keep you updated on his progress for the remainder of the championship.

Individual race results here:

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/archive11/results11.htm

News here:

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/news.htm

Championship standings here:

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/archive11/points11.htm


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Aaron Mason took 3rd place in both rounds 9 and 10 at Rockingham on September 4th! Mason currently stands 3rd place overall in the VW Racing Cup championship! 

Here are some images from the race!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

On Sept. 25th, in rounds 11 and 12 at Donington, Aaron Mason and his Forge sponsored VW GTI managed a 1st place and 3rd place finish respectively, which positions him 3rd overall in the championship standings within 66 points of the leader, so his still has a chance to take the overall win.

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/news/2011/250911.htm

The last two rounds of the VW Racing Cup, rounds 13 and 14 will be held at Silverstone Arena coincidentally on the corresponding dates of October 13th and 14th!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Aaron Mason pulls out 3rd place finish in VW Racing Cup Championship!*

Aaron Mason pilots his Forge Motorsport sponsored MK5 GTI to a 3rd place podium finish in the 2011 VW Racing Cup Championship behind Steve Chaplin who secured the overall victory in his Beetle RSi, and just edging out Joe Fulbrook who grabbed 4th place with his MK4 Bora 1.8T.

Full race report here: http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/news/2011/091011a.htm

Final championship standings here: http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/archive11/points11.htm

Full gallery here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/imagevaults/sets/72157627728316037/


----------

